# What to do with new trailer/boat combo



## Darryle (Mar 14, 2017)

I am modifying a McClain trailer that I bought from Academy to fit my duck boat. 

This is in the rough decision making phase, nothing other than the fenders and spring mounts permanently attached. 

















My issue is the boat, motor and trailer combo is to long to fit in my garage. 

Trailer is 17' as shown, then add an 8" overhang on the rear for the boat and then add 43" to that for a total 21' 4". 

The winch post is pretty close to the correct location. 

It was suggested that I should push the upper frame forward as far as possible, move the winch post to as close as possible to hitch and move the spare tire mount behind the post. 

This could be done and probably save me 3' to 3 1/2'.






Problem is that I don't want to have to back the truck into the water to launch the boat, several places we use there is no actual boat ramp, just a dirt/rock path to the water. 

Second suggestion was to cut the tongue and add a fold away mount on it, but I am not sure that is the best solution. 

I am open to any suggestions as I need to lose approximately 2 1/2' overall. 

Thanks Darryle


----------



## lowes owner (Mar 14, 2017)

could you take smaller dia square tube that would slide into trailer tongue that way you can cut off as much as needed for stow boa. then when you are ready to tow boat you can slide out to correct length .


----------



## Darryle (Mar 14, 2017)

Possibly, I will need to measure the id of the 3" square tubing and see if there is anything I could use


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 14, 2017)

If you push everything forward you could change the tongue weight to the point of creating an unwanted (unsafe) situation. 

I have a Fulton fold-away hinge on my trailer. Fairly easy to install. Ive had it for a little over a year. So far it has worked well. I just add a little light grease occasionally to keep the pin lubed. The allowable length from ball to hinge varies by gross trailer weight rating & trailer tubing size. For example, assuming a 3x3 trailer tongue, you can have up to a 48" pivot on a trailer with a gross weight rating up to 2,600 pounds (& tongue weight of 260 or less). I would guess that is a lot more than you would need.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 14, 2017)

*Second suggestion was to cut the tongue and add a fold away mount on it, but I am not sure that is the best solution.* That is really not a bad way to go. For $90.00 or so, you can add a couple of feet. You can add the hinge onto your present tongue. I've bought two of the McLain trailers from Academy. Neither had the hitch welded on. You might consider cutting a few inches off since the holes are drilled in there and may weaken the tongue. You can add a couple of feet of tongue extension and launching will be drier.

Another option is to move the trailer as already suggested, and use an extension ONLY when launching. It will be a PIA because you shouldn't tow with the hitch extension in place, so switching once you get to the water will delay you some.

https://www.google.com/shopping/product/1?lsf=seller:8049,store:17082781561372657225&prds=pid:4330851732615149121,oid:7746690869474597683&q=trailer+tongue+extension&hl=en&ei=3JrIWKfoF4TWmAGcka7oAQ&lsft=gclid:CjwKEAjwqZ7GBRC1srKSv9TV_iwSJADKTjaDbZoy-DWIElBcEPG69C-DGLcF5IQgRvx-x72mMxymDRoCDaHw_wcB






Once, a long time ago, I did the "slip inside extension" trick. It also worked. Lots of ways to skin this cat. richg99


----------



## Darryle (Mar 14, 2017)

Put the outer bunks on, loaded boat on the trailer and hung the motor. I can turn the motor either direction and cut the overall length of the rig to 20' 8". I ordered the Fulton bolt on for good measure, I don't want to shorten the trailer at all, for the simple fact it will ride better and be easier to back. 

I already have a hitch extender I had forgotten about until I saw that picture. 

Thanks for the ideas, I am still not 100% certain I want to add the swing away, I can angle the rig just enough I may not need it, but if not, I'll have it covered.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 15, 2017)

Wow, that is a nice looking rig. 

I worry about getting bumped into by someone not paying attention (meaning texting) and I have just a normal outboard hanging off the back of my boat. Will you hang lights or something on your prop shaft to keep the knuckleheads from smashing into your prop? Just curious.

Edit -- uhhh, you are going to tell me it pivots up out of the way, right? Well, I've been known to ask a lot of pretty dumb questions and it isn't likely to stop. Haha.


----------



## Darryle (Mar 15, 2017)

It's designed to pivot up, but that still leaves a lot of shaft hanging out. 

Thanks, I absolutely love this rig and I haven't even had it in the water


----------

